# who needs a sound supressor?



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Benjamin has introduced a new .357 air rifle. It fires a Nosler .357 bullet (145 grain) at 1,000 fps. The manufacturer claims it is suitable for boar-sized game.

And of course it is an air gun so it will be nearly silent.

Can a hand gun version be far behind? This packs more wallop than a .38 handgun.

The biggest problem is the price $1,200.00.

See: Benjamin's Rogue ePCP - a new way of making airguns: Part 1 | Air gun blog - Pyramyd Air Report


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I don't think "nearly silent" is quite the right term given the following:



> *A shroud?*
> A big bore airgun with a shroud? Are you kidding?
> No, it's true. The Rogue has a shroud, and from listening to it while firing the rifle at the recent airgun show in Malvern, Arkansas, it works very well. In fact, Lloyd Sikes reports in his blog over on the Crosman website that his wife thought the rifle was pretty quiet when she shot it. Of course, she's been listening to all of Lloyd's tests in the garage for the past four years, so compared to all that racket I'm sure this is a pussycat. Don't think for a moment that the gun is silent. The muzzle blast is just knocked back to the point that you don't have to wear hearing protection when shooting - even indoors, as they found out at the underground NRA rifle range a few weeks ago.
> 
> I think the shroud was the right thing to do. So many shooters who are getting into big bore airguns these days have little or no firearms experience, and many report surprise that an airgun can be loud. The shroud is not to make the Rogue better for your backyard, because it really isn't made for that. But for user perception and to ease newcomers into the world of high-powered airguns, it's a good thing.


I can only imagine the report if the shroud was not present.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Packard said:


> Benjamin has introduced a new .357 air rifle. It fires a Nosler .357 bullet (145 grain) at* 1,000 fps*. The manufacturer claims it is suitable for boar-sized game.
> *
> And of course it is an air gun so it will be nearly silent.*


huh? since the speed of sound is apx 1125 fp/s is this projectile breaks the sound barrier even for a nanosecond there will be a very loud and recognizable report.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Packard said:


> Benjamin has introduced a new .357 air rifle. It fires a Nosler .357 bullet (145 grain) at 1,000 fps. The manufacturer claims it is suitable for boar-sized game.
> 
> And of course it is an air gun so it will be nearly silent.


My Gamo runs a nominal 1,000 fps. And it is definitely NOT silent. Unless compared any actual FIREarm.

And now I have to run off to the site link. HOW Benjamin can make a 185 grain .357 run 1,000 fps in an air-powered gun is pretty intriguing.
Well, HOW to do that is not hard in a lab setting with the right equipment. 
How to make it do that so a "citizen" can walk around with a portable gun and RELOAD it is VERY intriguing.

And, before I take my leave, just a "tidbit" for my good friend *Packard*.

"The speed of sound is the distance travelled during a unit of time by a sound wave propagating through an elastic medium. 
In dry air at 20 °C (68 °F), the speed of sound is 343.2 metres per second (1,126 ft/s). 
This is 1,236 kilometres per hour (768 mph), or about one kilometer in three seconds or approximately one mile in five seconds.

I'll have to find out the twist rate of the Benjamin, and see how many times the Nosler bullet revolves in one mile. 
Or more to the point, how many times it revolves while passing through a squirrel ? :mrgreen:


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Packard said:


> Benjamin's Rogue ePCP - a new way of making airguns: Part 1 | Air gun blog - Pyramyd Air Report


Oh MAN ! Should I thank *Packard* ? 
Now my bank account is looking to shrink with another gun ! And I've already bought a Buck Mark this month.

I always thought Benjamins were these stodgy old ugly wood and ugly styled airguns for unsophisticated parents to buy their brat for Christmas. Yes, they still sell THOSE.

So I went to Crosman's site. Yep, it's for sale. $1,500 list. I checked and it's available for around $1,200 at several retailers, just as *Packard *says.
Crosman | Airguns | Rifles | PCP | Rogue® .357 Limited Edition by Benjamin®










Here's the photo from Packard's original site cite about this airgun:

Darn, I already have a very nice Gamo with scope. But what can I say. I have NOTHING like this, and my most very favorite ever color is BLUE ! :mrgreen:
Man oh MAN ! Talk about making my local range rats come running !


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm thinking that it will be way quieter than a .38 out of a lever action rifle.

And I've heard the reports from a silenced rifle (years ago) and they were pretty loud--just quiet enough that you would not damage your hearing.

So, if you are planning on wasting a neighbor through your window at home there is a really good chance that no one would notice. (Except the neighbor, of course.)

The nice thing about this is that it is not a "firearm" and is not regulated like one. You can shoot it anywhere you can legally shoot a pellet gun.

Years ago I had a Benjamin pump action pellet gun (.22). My friend and I used to drop a shotgun pellet in the void at the back of the pellet and use a tiny drop of solder to hold it in place. We would then put some 3 in 1 oil in the chamber before loading the pellet. You were supposed to pump it up 1 to 3 pumps. But if you pumped it up 18 to 20 pumps the pressure was high enough that the oil would diesel. There would be a fairly loud "pop" and some smoke and that heavy pellet would come flying out of the barrel and destroy stuff. It was probably not a good idea but we had a blast doing it.


----------

